# Merry Christmas from Coversure!



## Shiny

I'd just like to wish all our customers and everyone on DW a Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year!

Although we've been relatively quiet in our little section here on the site, it hasn't been the same in the office. We've had a busy year which has seen our valeting scheme grow from strength to strength. Other than the unavoidable increase in insurance tax, we've been able to maintain the same rate under our Valeting/Detailing Liability rates for the last 4 years which is always good news.

In addition to the facilities we already have in place for motor trade/road risks insurance, we've also been able to secure an exclusive facility underwritten by Aviva for valeters/detailers who have been trading for more than two years. Where customers fit the acceptance criteria, this is proving to be a very good product.

Our talks continue with Insurers as does our (often) continued up hill struggle in changing their misconceptions of the valeting/detailing industry, but we are still making progress and slowly but surely, some Insurers are understanding the passion, care and attention to detail of the people involved in professional valeting & detailing.

We had another great show with the guys from PVD at Waxstock and would again like to thank DW, Dodo and all the guys involved in putting it on each year.

Hoping that 2016 continues to bring the same, if not better, and looking forward to another year.

Our opening hours over the holiday period this year are -

24 Dec - 9am to 12noon
25/26/27/28 Dec - Closed
29/30/31 Dec - 9am to 12noon
1/2/3 Jan - Closed
4 Jan onwards - normal office hours 9am to 5pm resume

Have a great one everyone!

Lloyd, Jayne & Syd @ Coversure Swindon


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Merry Christmas from one of your customers, thanks for the piece of mind you give me each year!


----------



## Pittsy

Merry Christmas lloyd:wave:


----------



## WHIZZER

Have a lovely Xmas and new year


----------



## Shiny

Cheers All! You too.


----------



## muzzer

Merry xmas to all at Coversure


----------



## savvyfox

Joy your break.


----------

